# What song you are playing



## vivek (Dec 2, 2009)

Me: One Silver Dollar [un Dollaro Bucato] - OST - Quentin Tarantino's Inglourious Basterds


----------



## CodeBlock (Dec 2, 2009)

None right now, I'm in school xD.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 2, 2009)

I currently have a bunch of My Bloody Valentine, Elliott Smith, Sonic Youth, Shellac, PJ Harvey, An House, and Swans on rotation. Very random.


----------



## CodeBlock (Dec 2, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> I currently have a bunch of My Bloody Valentine, Elliott Smith, Sonic Youth, Shellac, PJ Harvey, An House, and Swans on rotation. Very random.



audio/musicpd?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 2, 2009)

Nahh, just what I happen to have on my laptop atm.


----------



## CodeBlock (Dec 2, 2009)

Yeah but what are you using to play the music?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 2, 2009)

The usual suspect: multimedia/xmms


----------



## CodeBlock (Dec 2, 2009)

Ah, I like audio/musicpd, and ncmpcpp. Perfect combination .


----------



## jrick (Dec 2, 2009)

audio/xmms2


----------



## CodeBlock (Dec 2, 2009)

jrick said:
			
		

> audio/xmms2



boo! Give mpd a shot, you might like it. There are quite a few cilents out there. As I said above my favorite is ncmpcpp, which is a commandline client. It's really neat, and gets the job done quite well. One of those 'do one thing and do it well' things.


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 2, 2009)

multimedia/playd2 my multimedia/mplayer wrapper... I know, I know.. I need to fix seeking in perl {when binded to keyboard}


----------



## Ruler2112 (Dec 2, 2009)

DragonForce on sharp/stereo via a 16 gig flash drive.  Much more on it, DragonForce is what's on today.  Other bands on the same flash drive include Rammstein, Iron Maiden, Rhapsody of Fire, Edguy, Dio, Kamelot, Camina Burana by Carl Orff, The Planet Suite by Holst, etc.  (And yes, I know I'm strange in that I go from classical to metal and back again.  )


----------



## Voltar (Dec 2, 2009)

Currently Aerosmith, then some Blue October, The Offspring, Soundgarden, Bush, Mudvayne and Bon Jovi. 

Playing via my trusty Winamp (Yes you read that correctly).


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 2, 2009)

What version?
Best winamp was about v2.x (I think 6 or something like that..... can't remember)
I haven't used it since.... It only got overbloated....

Have you tried foobar2000?


----------



## Voltar (Dec 2, 2009)

Winamp 5.56 Pro, classic skin.

I have to agree with you that it has become quite bloated. I found it hard to find a media player that has an equalizer that doesn't suck, and sounds good with both headphones and being passed to my receiver via S/PDIF (that and I've used Winamp for ~9 years now).

Edit: Yes, I have foobar, I use it for streaming XM, and converting FLACs. Good player, I probably should spend some time setting it up more.


----------



## monty_hall (Dec 2, 2009)

Tony Bennett, Frank Sinatra, Sting


----------



## expl (Dec 2, 2009)

My good old XMMS (using it non stop for like 7 years) streaming various electronica channels from di.fm depending on mood.


----------



## saxon3049 (Dec 2, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hbw1pGUhG7Q


----------



## fonz (Dec 3, 2009)

Currently playing: an ancient trash metal album I just found (for the old farts: it's Metal Church's "The Dark" :r).

Otherwise simply whatever I happen to have on my laptop at the moment. Mostly classic rock, but some other stuff as well.

Played old-school with mpg123 + aumix. And I really should revive that ncurses-based jukebox/playlist thingy I wrote several years ago :beergrin

Alphons


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (Dec 3, 2009)

Beethoven with audacious2


----------



## wnsi-m2 (Dec 3, 2009)

Right now - Dream Theater "Blind Faith" on xmms


----------



## SirDice (Dec 3, 2009)

Adult - Hand to phone

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUrVMwfXffg


----------



## SirDice (Dec 3, 2009)

One of my all time favorites, this track is almost 20 years old and it still rocks.

Underground Resistance - The final frontier
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8MTM4p0Hx0o


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 4, 2009)

Then you'll probably also remember X101's Sonic Destroyer?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S-Bn9syf_NU

And of course, _the_ classic.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9hYX4XCzQ4


----------



## elBoo (Dec 4, 2009)

Disturbed - Down With The Sickness


----------



## roddierod (Dec 4, 2009)

fonz said:
			
		

> Currently playing: an ancient trash metal album I just found (for the old farts: it's Metal Church's "The Dark" :r).



Never thought I'd see the day that Metal Church was referred to, for "old farts". I always liked their cover of Highway Star.

Today, I'm listening to a all the Made Out of Babies albums, Miles Davis' Live Evil and Dark Magnus and all the Venom album (up to the Chanting of The Priest) on random...


----------



## SirDice (Dec 4, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Then you'll probably also remember X101's Sonic Destroyer?


Hell, yes!

Speaking of classics

Stakker Humanoid - Humanoid
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWxeIwDXxt8


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (Dec 4, 2009)

Good old times, huh? Back then radiostations played this song 8 times in an hour. That song really brainwashed me, man. I am still whistling...


----------



## Zare (Dec 4, 2009)

Currently : Pink Floyd - Cluster One...

...via XMMS. 70% of the time i'm listening to either Iron Maiden or Pink Floyd.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 4, 2009)

FBSDin20Steps said:
			
		

> Good old times, huh? Back then radiostations played this song 8 times in an hour. That song really brainwashed me, man. I am still whistling...



Argh! I hope they put CO2 under your town now!


----------



## LateNiteTV (Dec 4, 2009)

beach boys - good vibrations.


----------



## WibbleWobble (Dec 4, 2009)

As I'm reading this post I have 4 To the bar - Slam me baby playing. (it's a house track)

I go from disco to Heavy metal and everything in-between.

I'm a music fan !


----------



## fonz (Dec 4, 2009)

roddierod said:
			
		

> Never thought I'd see the day that Metal Church was referred to, for "old farts".



In all fairness, that album is older than some of the posters here  Still enjoy it, though.

Alphons


----------



## ericbsd (Dec 4, 2009)

Metal, Christian Metal, some gospel and some techno.


----------



## sim (Dec 5, 2009)

KraftWerk - Trans Europe Express - 2009 Remaster (thanks Amazon!)


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (Dec 5, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Argh! I hope they put CO2 under your town now!


YEAH! Thanks a lot Dutch but it's already decided.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Dec 6, 2009)

My avatar should tell you a thing or two about my music preference 

Right I'm listening to Dream Theater.



> > Good old times, huh? Back then radiostations played this song 8 times in an hour. That song really brainwashed me, man. I am still whistling...
> 
> 
> 
> Argh! I hope they put CO2 under your town now!



It could be worse ... He could have posted : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=624qjXlVVQ0


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 6, 2009)

You leave me no other option.


----------



## crsd (Dec 6, 2009)

Playing all of Motorhead on shuffle.


----------



## trev (Dec 6, 2009)

Me & Bobby McGee, Kris Kristofferson, followed by Tubular Bells, Mike Oldfield.


----------



## chalbersma (Dec 6, 2009)

*xmms2 works well*



			
				CodeBlock said:
			
		

> boo! Give mpd a shot, you might like it. There are quite a few cilents out there. As I said above my favorite is ncmpcpp, which is a commandline client. It's really neat, and gets the job done quite well. One of those 'do one thing and do it well' things.



Same here xmms2 with the gxmms frontend.  I actually like a lot.  And you should check the xmms2 site, there is actually talk of merging the two projects.  Check xmms2 vs mpd (arc notes)

And as for the song "We Made You" - M&M + DR. Dre


----------



## jrick (Dec 6, 2009)

Probably my favorite feature about xmms2 is the separation of playlists and collections, it's so well thought out and makes organizing music so much simpler.

As far as I know, mpd doesn't have this feature.


----------



## saxon3049 (Dec 6, 2009)

Brujeria - La Migra


----------



## Saint0fCloud (Dec 6, 2009)

Miles Davis - Move


----------



## Nirbo (Dec 6, 2009)

Bliss n Eso - The Sea is Rising


----------



## sixtydoses (Dec 9, 2009)

Skid Row, Motley Crue, Elliot Smith, Radiohead, Portishead, Rialto, Michael Jackson, Sneaker Pimps.. oh so many. And for some reason I always keep myself a copy of 'BSD is Dying' presentation by Jason Dixon because I think it's funny and I always listen to it whenever I feel sleepy at work.

Amarok, planning to switch something lighter.


----------



## xy16644 (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm busy listening to the new "The Prodigy" album called: Invaders Must Die.

Enjoying it so far!


----------

